# Leaving my gates open until evening!



## Ray-ACP (Mar 24, 2020)

Dropping my dodo code here for anyone to visit, i'm currently working from home so I might not say anything but feel free to:

- Buy from shops
- Take any fruit or resources from rocks, trees etc
- Please *don't* take my only orange hybrid
- Any fossils you find are yours to keep! [i've clean sweeped most of them this morning]

I'll reopen if I see any errors. [presents are welcome , feel free to drop them near my house]

The code is: *Closed now*


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Great! Ill try to come over 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gates still open?


----------



## Ray-ACP (Mar 24, 2020)

Woooooooooooow, due to Nintendo's massive oversights, the switch doesn't automatically prevent sleep mode when you have others playing online with you. I've just set this to turn off *never*. Honestly it should be automatic if you have people on your island for the switch to not turn off....

I've turned off sleep mode now and updated the dodo code! Apologies for anyone who's lost anything


----------



## CovisGod (Mar 24, 2020)

Tried to visit but no luck


----------



## Ray-ACP (Mar 24, 2020)

CovisGod said:


> Tried to visit but no luck



Try again, had to change the code because my switch went into sleep mode


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 24, 2020)

No problem! On my way!


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 24, 2020)

Cool, I'll come over shortly. Thanks for opening you gates!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Mar 24, 2020)

On my way! Thanks for inviting us to your island! <3


----------



## Ray-ACP (Mar 24, 2020)

Updated again due to error! 2D8XD


----------



## mayorhyuna (Mar 24, 2020)

Also on my way! Thanks for letting me come!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks for the presents guys! I see your messages in my messages list, feel free to just shout out an in game message and ill read them all later and check if the presents are still there xD


----------



## Therhodian (Mar 24, 2020)

Ray-ACP said:


> Thanks for the presents guys! I see your messages in my messages list, feel free to just shout out an in game message and ill read them all later and check if the presents are still there xD



I threw down a pear all I had I hope I dropped it at your house else it's at your villagers house


----------



## Maiana (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you for letting me visit and buy some stuff! Left you a present by your house! <3 Thanks again!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you so much for all the kind gifts guys! Im touched by your generosity!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks for allowing me to visit! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## RandomSanity (Mar 24, 2020)

Are you still open? Mine says too much interference.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks so much for having me !


----------



## Ray-ACP (Mar 24, 2020)

RandomSanity said:


> Are you still open? Mine says too much interference.



It is but so many people are coming and going it can be difficult at times, just keep trying!

Also thank you to whoever gave me a royal crown WOW i'm aware it's most likely counterfeit/duplicated but i'll give the money out to my friends.


----------



## iRaiin (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi there, I'm coming over now! My name is Raiin from Erevell


----------



## twistinfate (Mar 24, 2020)

Coming over! Thank you!


----------



## kayleee (Mar 24, 2020)

I’d love to come over and shop


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 24, 2020)

On my way!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Mar 24, 2020)

Tysm everyone for coming! I am now officially CLOSED for the evening


----------

